
Cryptographic Currency for Securities Settlement (Patent) - eternalban
https://www.google.com/patents/US20150332395
======
CalChris
That's an application and not a patent. It probably will get rejected under §
101 as an ineligible abstract idea similar to _Alice_. _Enfish_ won't save it.

 _Alice_ was decided June 19, 2014 and this was filed Oct 30, 2014. I suppose
Goldman Sachs can take a flier; they have the money. But I don't think this
will issue and GS should have known this then.

